# kurze Frage zu Java3D! (automatische Skalierung)



## Angelo (28. Apr 2007)

Hallo wieder,

ich bin wieder Angelo.

Jetzt bin ich mit meiner Aufgabe so weit gekommen, aber es bleibt eine Kleinigkeit. 

Meine aktuelle Frage handelt sich um automatische Skalierung.
Ich habe es teilweise gelöst, aber es hat nicht ganz geklappt!

Zunächst erkläre ich euch kurz die ganze Aufgabe, damit ihr diese kleine Frage verstehen könnt.

Die Aufgabe handelt sich um Aufrufen einer Editorseite (.txt) in Java3D.

Diese Liste enthält Zahlen von 3 Komponenten Punkten (x, y, z).

z.B: (1, 2, 3)
       (2, 4, 6)
       (3, 5, 7)
       usw.

Nach dem Aufrufen der Editorseite sollen diese Punkte als kleine Kugeln (mit sehr kleinen Radien) aufgezeichnet werden.

Das habe ich ganz erledigt!

Aber das gebliebene Problem ist:

Manche Editorseiten enthalten 3 Komponenten Zahlen, die so näh voneinander sind.
z.B.: (0.01, 0.02, 0.03)
        (0.011, 0.021, 0.031)
        (0.0111, 0.0211, 0.0311)
 usw.

Deswegen sehen die Kugeln in der Grafik aufeinander als nur ein kugel aus.
d.h.: Wir sehen nur einen Kugel.

Dafür brauche ich automatische Skalierung, damit das Programm liefert uns zu jeder Liste die richtige Zeichnung
Bei dieser automatischen Skalierung muss ich zuerst Min und Max berechnen.

Der Teil dieser Lösung, den ich bis gemacht habe, steht hier:


double xmin=Double.MIN_VALUE;
double xmax=Double.MAX_VALUE;
double ymin=Double.MIN_VALUE;
double ymax=Double.MAX_VALUE;
//double zmin=Double.MIN_VALUE;
//double zmax=Double.MAX_VALUE;
for(int i=0; i<list.size(); i++)
{
	Transform3D zTrans2 = new Transform3D();
	Vector3d v;

	v = list.get(i);

	if
	(v.x<xmin)xmin=v.x;
	else
		xmax=v.x;

		if
	(v.y<ymin)ymin=v.y;
	else
		ymax=v.y;

Auf der folgenden Internetseite steht im Anhang das ganze Programm. (Hello.java)

http://rapidshare.com/files/28279893/Hello.java.html

Ich habe hier nur die Java Seite von Kugel Erzeugung hochgeladen.
Die andere Java Seite von Aufrufen der Editorseite habe ich nicht hochgeladen.
Ich denke, wir brauchen sie nicht für dieses Problem.
Aber wenn es nötig ist, kann ich sie später hochladen.

Bitte kann jemand mir dabei helfen?!

Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich bin ganz Anfänger in Programmierung, vor allem in Java3D.
Denn in meinem Studienfach „Mechatronik“ lernen wir sehr wenig Programmierung.
Aber ich lerne es als freiwilliges Praktikum.

Für weitere Erklärung stehe ich sofort zur Verfügung.

Ich bin auch unter der folgenden e-Mail Adresse erreichbar:

angelo.baro@yahoo.de


Mit besten Grüßen

Angelo


----------



## Illuvatar (30. Apr 2007)

Bevor jemand hilft, werft einen Blick hierauf.
7-faches Crossposting 0o

Edit: Wobei ich diese spezifische Frage bisher sonst nur im Gulli-Board entdeckt habe...


----------



## Angelo (30. Apr 2007)

Bitte,

wenn Du mir nicht helfen willst, dann lass bitte die anderen mir helfen.

So gibst Du Bescheid zu anderen, damit niemand mehr zu meiner Hilfe kommt.

Bist Du fröhlich so?

So wieso ist neimand bis jetzt zu meiner Hilfe gekommen!!   

Gruss

Angelo


----------



## Roar (30. Apr 2007)

nich schlecht, 7 fach  ich schließ dat mal 
edit: 8-fach http://www.carookee.com/forum/java/2/Bitte_Ich_suche_Hilfe_bei_Java3D.16342124.0.01103.html 8)


----------

